# Building a Worldmark Seventh Mountain Exchange ad



## heathpack (Jul 21, 2018)

Hello worldmark people,

It has recently been suggested to me that I consider WM ownership because of the extensive number of west coast locations.  So I checked it out and hmm there are quite a few places with WM resorts that I wouldn’t mind visiting.  The most appealing to me is Bend OR for the purposes of mtb-ing.  I am thinking summer 2019. So I checked out the WM website and looked at the unit options.  Because I’ll be mountain biking, a washer dryer in the unit is a huge plus (to wash bike clothes).  

The only units with WD are penthouse units.  No elevators, so I’d be humping my bike up 2 flights of stairs- not ideal but doable.  We’d also want a full kitchen and it looks like penthouse units are the only ones with full kitchens.  A 2BR unit is the way to go for us, so that I can invite a friend or two to come.  Next summer, I have a June race in New Mexico, so I’ll probably be traveling for a week in June already.  This leaves the logical summer dates for a Bend OR trip at Labor Day week 2019.

In the end, I may have to just rent if I really want to try this out, but I’m going to start with a Marketplace Exchange ad to see if I can use up what I already have as TS rather than needing to rent my unit to generate the cash for a WM Rental.

Questions for y’all:
1.  How hard is it to book something like a 2BR penthouse Labor Day week in Bend?  Is it just a matter of someone having the points and making the booking?  Is it typically a waitlist situation?  How far out should the booking be made to optimize success?
2.  Are there costs to the WM owner beyond the points required for the booking?  Reservation fees, housekeeping fees, etc.  So that I can have an idea of what would be a comparable offer.  I can obviously figure out the per point Rental value so that piece of the pie is pretty straightforward.
3.  What is the exchange value of 14000 WM points (the ‘cost’ for the 2BR penthouse unit) for the WM owner?  Where could those points be deposited and what would they get the WM owner?  II, RCI, SFX?  Again from my perspective trying to understand what would be a win-win Exchange to Build an enticing ad.
4.  Anything else I should be thinking of?  Total WM newby so who knows what I’m not considering that I should be...

Heathpack


----------



## HudsHut (Jul 21, 2018)

Sat - Sat Aug 31 - Sep 7 is 16,000 points (red season) for the 2br PH
There is only 1 unit of that type
Today is July 21st. I should be able to reserve Aug 21 2019 today, but it is already booked until Aug 26. So the next possible day I could try to book is July 26 -- if someone hasn't cancelled their current reservation and rebooked past that date.
Housekeeping fee for 2br PH is currently $100 (plus tax if paid with cash)
In 3rd Qtr 2018, WM plans to implement a guest fee of $99 if booked online or $129 if booked later by phone.

This property was an acquisition and WM owns certain weeks in certain units.
The 1br deluxe appears to have several units.

WM trades on a fixed grid. To reserve a 2br on II/RCI, we are charged 10,000 credits, HK fee, and exchange fee (assuming Red season)


----------



## heathpack (Jul 21, 2018)

hudshut said:


> Sat - Sat Aug 31 - Sep 7 is 16,000 points (red season) for the 2br PH
> There is only 1 unit of that type
> Today is July 21st. I should be able to reserve Aug 21 2019 today, but it is already booked until Aug 26. So the next possible day I could try to book is July 26 -- if someone hasn't cancelled their current reservation and rebooked past that date.
> Housekeeping fee for 2br PH is currently $100 (plus tax if paid with cash)
> ...



What is the HK fee?  The RCI exchange fee is around $200?  So a WM owner gets a good 2BR Exchange typically for 10000 credits, plus HK fee, plus $175-$200 Exchange fee?  What about SFX?

Costs to the WM owner to book for use (as opposed to exchange) are: value of points, $100 (or less for lesser units?) housekeeping, and $100 guest fee.

It sounds like what I want is going to be hard to get.  I’ll look at the details of the kitchens in the other units and what the onsite laundry deal is.  We could maybe go with coin op common laundry, not as convenient but not the end of world either I guess.


----------



## HudsHut (Jul 21, 2018)

HK fee = Housekeeping fee is dependent on the size unit. If the owner has already used the one(s) in his account for  the year, On every reservation, no matter what length, made on points, WM requires an HK "token" or the cash fee. Current rates are here, 
https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/news/2018_housekeeping_and_bonus_time_fees.shtml
and they go up a few bucks almost every year. 
I would be surprised if the 1br units didn't have a Washer Dryer, but call the resort to make sure. I read the descriptions and saw that some didn't have it in the description. But since this isn't a fully owned WM resort, it is possible.


----------



## heathpack (Jul 25, 2018)

Ok thanks all, I wrote up my ad this morning.  It’s currently pending review, hopefully will be available for View later today.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Jul 25, 2018)

You might want to consider WM Eagle Crest in Redmond as well. I don't know if I would join WM just for Inn at Seventh Mountain access. Seventh Mountain is one of the newer WM additions, so it costs more points to stay there. In Worldmark, generally the newer the property, the more points it costs to stay.  I like the location, don't like how many points it costs to stay there. And they do have weird configurations. Studios have full kitchens, one and two bedrooms (except for penthouses) have mini kitchens. I would think large groups and families tend to eat in more than couples in a studio. I am sure they would LOVE to have you attend a presentation so you see the units in person. This property is part of a redone older resort. There are tons of rentals in Sunriver, Oregon, just south of Bend.

https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/ec/

Here are some MB trails around Eagle Crest. Smith Rock is really beautiful.
https://smithrock.com/mountain-bike

Also the area around Tumalo Falls.
https://www.bendbulletin.com/outdoors/2442328-151/epic-loop-is-a-must-mountain-bike-ride

And some more:

https://visitcentraloregon.com/cent...mily-friendly-stories/mountain-biking-trails/

Maston Area MTB Trails | About 10 miles from Bend between Tumalo and Eagle Crest
10 to 15 mile loop options
Aerobically easy and technically intermediate
An increasingly popular Central Oregon mountain biking area, especially in the off season, Maston offers a few different loop options on singletrack through ancient junipers. The high-desert setting also provides plenty of good views along with some diverse trails.

Gray Butte\Smith Rock | Terrebonne
9 to 12 mile loops
Aerobically strenuous, technically intermediate
This area north of Redmond in Terrebonne offers a diverse selection of trails. The riding within Smith Rock State Park has everything from pavement to gravel to buff singletrack and loose rocks on sidehill trails. Much of this area is busy during the day with hikers so be alert. The Gray Butte area offers some strenuous riding with some great views of Smith Rock and the Cascades. Both of these Central Oregon mountain biking trails are best ridden in Spring and Fall as it can get pretty hot out there in the summer months.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Jul 25, 2018)

P.S. Just looked at your list of resorts owned, I have a serious case of portfolio envy!


----------



## heathpack (Jul 25, 2018)

sun starved Gayle said:


> You might want to consider WM Eagle Crest in Redmond as well. I don't know if I would join WM just for Inn at Seventh Mountain access. Seventh Mountain is one of the newer WM additions, so it costs more points to stay there. In Worldmark, generally the newer the property, the more points it costs to stay.  I like the location, don't like how many points it costs to stay there. And they do have weird configurations. Studios have full kitchens, one and two bedrooms (except for penthouses) have mini kitchens. I would think large groups and families tend to eat in more than couples in a studio. I am sure they would LOVE to have you attend a presentation so you see the units in person. This property is part of a redone older resort. There are tons of rentals in Sunriver, Oregon, just south of Bend.
> 
> https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/ec/
> 
> ...



I am specifically very interested in the mtb in Bend and the Seventh Mtn Resort is really close to those trails.  Bend is a renowned mtb locale and I really specifically want to ride there.  The Redmond resort is a 35 min drive from the trails I want to ride, so its a no-go.  Bend has 375 miles of mtb trails, its a mecca.  There's also a lot to be said for going to a big mtb destination when I'm riding solo, lots of other people on the trails.  Its also a huge premium for me to be able to ride from the timeshare to the trails- because we only have 1 car on vacation, my husband has a vehicle to come get me if something happens like I crash a break a bone.  If I take the only vehicle and leave it at a trailhead, then call him when I have a problem, we are out of luck, there's not much he can do to get to me.  So its not 100% about whether there's mtb trails at a location- its also about resort's proximity to the trails, how populated the trails will be, and the overall concentration of trails to give me a week's riding.

There's some other really good mtb destinations on the WM list- Whistler, Taos, Big Bear, future Moab.

Not sure if WM will work for us but I see some potential there....


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 25, 2018)

You might try renting a WM from an owner at one of your preferred locations to test the waters before buying. 

Dave


----------



## heathpack (Jul 25, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> You might try renting a WM from an owner at one of your preferred locations to test the waters before buying.
> 
> Dave



To quote myself from my original post: "In the end, I may have to just rent if I really want to try this out, but I’m going to start with a Marketplace Exchange ad to see if I can use up what I already have as TS rather than needing to rent my unit to generate the cash for a WM Rental."

Yes, I might rent or if I'm going to do that, just rent an AirBnB so that we can bring the dog.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 25, 2018)

heathpack said:


> To quote myself from my original post: "In the end, I may have to just rent if I really want to try this out, but I’m going to start with a Marketplace Exchange ad to see if I can use up what I already have as TS rather than needing to rent my unit to generate the cash for a WM Rental."
> 
> Yes, I might rent or if I'm going to do that, just rent an AirBnB so that we can bring the dog.



My thought is if you rented from a WM Owner you’d be more able to decide whether you like the resort, and decide whether you might want to return there. (How could you not like it??) Bend is a great area, in and of itself. Biking there should only add to the fun.

Dave


----------



## DAman (Jul 25, 2018)

The Hampton Inn in the Old Mill District is a decent hotel in a great location in Bend.  It is five miles to the Seventh Mountain Resort from here. 

I’m staying there this week going to some concerts before I move to Eagle Crest.


----------



## heathpack (Jul 25, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> My thought is if you rented from a WM Owner you’d be more able to decide whether you like the resort, and decide whether you might want to return there. (How could you not like it??) Bend is a great area, in and of itself. Biking there should only add to the fun.
> 
> Dave



Its a bit of an illogical thing.  If I'm using a TS, I have no choice but to leave the dog behind.  But if I'm spending cash, I really have a hard time booking without being able to bring her.  She is a really good traveler and fun to hang out with.  When she loves doing something, she LOVES it with every fiber of her being, you can't help but be happy around her. 

This little dog is the thing that could make me give up on timesharing, I wish there were more pet friendly timeshares.


----------

